# what size saddle for 12hh pony?



## rowy (6 April 2011)

Will be backing my exmoor pony soon and she is currently 12hh but croup high. need as long as possible cos im 5ft6 lol. 

Thanks


----------



## Swift08 (6 April 2011)

The 12hh welshX I have care of at the moment is in a 15'' saddle, tried my 16'' on him and it was too long (shame as it's a lovely saddle!), he's not very long in the back though.


----------



## Tnavas (6 April 2011)

For a pony that size I would have said 15½ - 16" saddle - as that would fit a rider of the size that you would expect to be on the pony.

For a rider of your height you are going to be a bit uncomfortable when you ride. The saddle must be clear of the loins otherwise the pony will end up with back problems. Can you not find a young competent rider to help you with the riding side of the backing.


----------



## fleabittengrey (6 April 2011)

Ditto the above, I have a 4yo 12hh pony, hunter type, she was backed by someone around 5'8'' (but about 8 stone wet through!) in a 15'' saddle, which was a bit of a squeeze, but she couldn't have taken any bigger. Small people (as in children!) ride her in a 14''.


----------



## PennyJ (6 April 2011)

I would have thought 15" was about as big as you could go...


----------



## rowy (6 April 2011)

will def be riding her myself as i bought her as a project pony. im only 8 1/2 stone so not huge anyway. 
this is her with a 17 1/2 inch saddle which is def too big but sits in correct place on the shoulder (its not too far forward just her mane that makes it look like it is)


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 April 2011)

You will need something that gives plenty of movement from the shoulder, so pretty straight cut compared with what you have popped on her at present to test out.

Have used assorted 14, 15, 15.5 & 16's on Exmoors over the years for showing to hacking and also breaking them - and also felt pads too (Willis Pads). 
It will be a rare one to actually stay put in all 3 gears on a youngster of her type and when you get one, hang onto it like most others do.
The older Giddens saddles used to fit them nicely - its a good idea to have a point stap on them too as this will help in keeping saddle in place whilst carrying out manoevers 

Good luck


----------



## Kallibear (6 April 2011)

13-15" most likely. She looks pretty short backed. And, knowing exmoors, ridiculously wide too!

Also why not investigate treeless saddles. You can get away with a longer length (little more over shoulder and a little longer) within reason, they will allow her to change shape as she grows, and with the right pad combo they can be very stable.


----------



## rowy (7 April 2011)

Thanks  was hoping to get a second hand thorowgood or wintec really that is adjustable so that i can keep it as she changes shape. shes not hugely wide, that saddle on her is extra narrow- shes not as white or flat backed as my spotty in my sig. 
hmm she may be harder to fit than i first imagined.


----------



## Kokopelli (7 April 2011)

I would like to say 16" would be too long as that is what my 14.3 is in.

I had a fab saddle for my games pony (also 12hh) off ebay it was synthetic but not one of those 'brand names' one. It was adjustable to some extent and £50. It was the only saddle that fitted him without any extra padding and was fabulous. 

Also might be worth taking a trip to a tack sale, we're going to one in the easter holiday as you can pick something up cheap as you don't want to spend shed loads of money on a saddle for backing.


----------

